# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Lasgushi me ka thene

## dikeafajtore

I lutem Shigjetes, Henrit dhe Fiorit ta lene kete teme te pakten dy dite ketu ne kete faqe, sepse eshte shume me popullore se Enciklopedia Letrare. 

Me respekt Dikea


*     Lasgushi per artin....


....Perse na duhet arti?
pse torturohemi , me tere keto rima , ritme , vargje gjashte, shtate, tete, apo gjashtembedhjete rrokshe?
C'rri ky Mikelanxhelo e pikturon tere ate tavan? Perse gedhend mermerin? C'do Bethoveni qe shkon rruges si i cmendur , duke kompozuar e levizur duart ?
C'eshte ky mister? C'i duhet njeriut arti?
jeta eshte e shkurter .Sa e shkurter eshte aq eshte dhe e rende Lindem me te qare, rritemi duke qare, humbim babane , nenen , te afermit , shokun , shoqerine, humbim te dashuren , dashurine, rinine , jeten shpresen..
Per te gjitha keto dhimbje , njeriu kerkon nje ngushellim , nje kenaqesi Dhe keto i gjen te arti
Prandaj ,misioni artit eshte te na jap nje kenaqesi esttike qe qendron permbi te gjitha keto mizerje te jetes
Kendojme nje poezi , shikojme nje pikture .degjojme nje simfoni dhe kenaqemi ! Jeta na embelsohet, na behet e dashur ,e bukur.
kete nuk e ndjejne te gjithe njerzit , prandaj dhe arti nuk eshte per te gjithe njerzit Eshte , per ata shpirtrat e larte ,qe e ndjejne Te tjeret gjejne te tjera kenaqesi .Hane , pine vishen , defrejne dhe kenaqen Ata ne nuk i shajme , as i percmojme sepse nuk e ndjejne apo nuk e duan artin Nuk eshte faji i tyre se arti eshte per shpirtra te tjere , te larte e me te tjera kulitete 
Arti eshte per nje pakice njerzish , per nje elite te zgjedhur shpirtrash te larte Ja te marrim poezine, ate me te miren Pjesa me e madhe e njerezve as qe e dine se ekziston Nje pjese e kane degjuar , por nuk e kane lexuar 
Nje pjese e di, e lexon , po nuk e ndjen , nuk e kupton dhe e harron.Nje pjese fare e vogel e di , e lexon , e meson , e perserit dhe kenaqet  me te. Ndjen ate kenaqesi estetike te vecante , qe na i jep vetem artisti
Po artisti perse krijon?Qe te na kenaq neve?
Perse kendon bilbili?, Perse kendon bufi?
Perse kendon qyqa? Grifsha ? Po per vete kendojne ! S'kendojne qe te na kenaqin ne! Ku e di bilbili se jemi ne , kur e mbush pyllin me kenget e tij?
Po artisti , per ne krijon? Jo , krijon per vete !Tjeter pune pastaj , ne se krijimi i tij na kenaq dhe neve , por artisti i madh , krijon per vete.
Pse Mikelanxhelo , e pikturoi kapelen Sikstina ? qe te kenaqte papen?Apo Kardinalin?Apo popullin injorant te asaj kohe! Jo more ! Ai e pikturoi qe te ngopej vet me artin e tij! Tjeter pune se ngopemi dhe ne 
Prandaj them , se misioni i artit eshte te na jape nje kenaqesi estetike , por ne rradhe te pare artistit , pastaj te gjithe te tjereve , qe mund ta ndjejne dhe shijojne
E njejta gje eshte dhe me poezine 
Pse, mos e beri Danteja poezine e Beatrices , qe te kenaqte Beatricen? Beatricja , dhe ne ka ekzistuar , as e ka lexuar , se do te mos ket ditur shkrim..
Perkunder ,Danteja e beri ate poezi , qe te shkarkonte potencialin e zemres se vet , qe te derthte atje shpirtin e vet , qe te kenaqej vete.Per vete e beri dhe jo per ne dhe as per Beatricen 
Po  ne e lexojme dhe kenaqemi
Ndjejme shume nga gjerat qe ka ndjer dhe ay vet ..
Na dha, pra nje kenaqesi estetike
Ecco ! Ky eshte arti! 
*

Marre nga libri i Petraq Kolevices: "Lasgushi me ka thene"

----------


## Estella

Pogradec, me 29 Qershor 1977
Nga tregimi i Anastas Kostandinit.

* 



			
				Art do te thote Sempliçitet!
			
		

*

----------


## Sokoli

E keni nxjerre per diskutim kete? 
Jo per gje po ka ca gjera qe nuk jane thene tamam aty ose qe mund te thuheshin edhe pak me ndryshe.

----------


## dikeafajtore

pse jo?

----------


## kulla

all art is quite useless

oscar wilde

art eshte t'i biesh murit me koke duke shpresuar se keshtu do gjesh nje tjeter rregull me vektor nga lart.

pa emer

----------


## Sokoli

Kullaq, "the weakest of all arguments is the one implied by authority" kshu qe varjanti ala Oscar Wille bie poshte i pari.
Po s'tu mbush mendja vazhdonj une...

Ore me verte keni qef te diskutojme ART-in? Eshte teme e icik si e natarrume.

----------


## Zana Vizitorit

E lexova me vemendje ate qe ke postuar ketu.Pa dashur te debatoj se e ka apo se ka vendin ketu(qe per mendimin tim eshte e mireseardhur ),po mundohem te jap mendimin tim.
   Deri diku pas gjysmes se keti shkrimi jam me autorin.
Kam frike se autori duke dashur te flas per Lasgushin rreshqet e flet dhe per Behlulin.
Vertete bilbili nuk kendon per ne,por kendon per bilbieshen e vet ama,e ne s`ngopemi se degjuari se si i kendon.Dhe aji kete se ben as  ne vjeshte e as ne dimer por ne pranevere,kur e ndjen se e ka prane.
Vetetima qendron ne qiell.Eshte e fshehur ne miljarda e miljarda jone dhe flen e qete.Mjafton nje kontradite atje ne ajer,nje perplasje e rrymave te ftohta e te ngrohta te ajrit,qe aji te jonizohet dhe te shohim se si krahet kilometrik te vetetimes te cajne hapesirat duke u bere shpesh shkaterrimtare.
Jam me ate qe quhet akomulim,por pa nje shkak,pa nje shtyse,aji nuk shperthen,pra do shkonte ne hiq se bashku me ate qe e mban.
Nese Betricja nuk e lexoj dot ate qfare u shkrua per te, se nuk dinte shkrim ,ju siguroj se ja ka lexuar Danteja  duke e puthur bile.
  Ah,po!Ne kemi nje fat: -se prej dashurise,zemres dhe pa dyshim gjenise se tyre te madhe,kenaqemi.
Shkruan per shpirtin e vet(ku hyjne dashuria,lumturia,mjerimi e cka me),por nga qe kishin aq shume mbeti dhe per ne mjaft.
Nuk ben te mendohet se artisti e sidomos poeti do shkoj ashtu symshele ne boten qe e rrethon pa u ngacmuar nga ajo.
Te mos harrojme se flet(apo flitet),Lasgushi,qe brodhi areoportet e Evropes pas syve qe e bene per vete.
%

----------


## pelin

Sokol,

pse kaq lakonik ? hapju shoqerise (lol);
jam vertete kurioz per cdo lloj opinioni mbi Lasgushin.
gjtm.

----------


## Agim Doçi

Këto vargje i shkrova se e kam më lehtë të shpreh veneracionin për Lasgushin dhe Kolevicën!

O Zot më fal po pate kohë!
kam bërë mëkat, që kam krijuar?
kurr s'jam ankuar!... e kurr s'jam lodhë...
se për të tjerët gjithmon kam shkruar!

s'e kam menduar në jetën time
të jap mesazhe, e të marr lavdi...
herë pak i trembur, herë zemër trime
u fala vargjeve veç dashuri!

Nëse diku në mes të vargut
apo në strofë të poezisë
ka gjetur vehten shpirti i mardhur
sëmurur keqas prej xhelozisë

le t'a mbyll librin, t'a lërë mënjanë
ai poezisë s'i përket fare!!!
Kjo Mbretëri pafund, paanë...
nuk i pranon trutë ziliqare.

Mos m'a lëndoni Nositin plak!
Mjeshtrin e madh Lasgushin tim!
Nga vargu i Tij, morra pak gjak
teksa po vdisja për Dashurinë.

Mushti i vargut ish si nektari
që na dhà forcën të dashurojmë
Mbete tek njerzit Dashnoro-Madhi!
Mbete tek zemrat Gjoli me Këngë!

Agimi

----------


## Agim Doçi

koregjim:
strofa e fundit:

Mushti i vargut ish' si nektari
që na dhà forcë të rrijmë në këmbë!
Mbete tek vargu Dashnoro - Madhi!
mbete tek zemrat Gjoli me Këngë!

----------


## deti_bajri

Tema eshte shume e goditur, dhe per mendimin tim, kjo do jete me shume interes per antaret e forumit. Ndoshta nje diskutim i tille, mbi kete fragment te sjelle ketu nga Dikea, ne thelb eshte nje debat i hapur edhe mbi kete forum, se cfare duhet te shkruhet dhe si duhet te zhvillohet letersia. Ne, te gjithe, ne nje fare menyre kete gje bejme, pra shkruajm dhe perpiqemi te zhvillojme perceptimet dhe perjetimet tona estetike dhe emocionale mbi letersine, dhe kjo eshte arsyeja e pare dhe e fundit qe vijme ketu.

Cdo diskutim per letersine dhe mbi letersine une mendoj se e ka vendin tek Forumi i Letersise. Fundja ky eshte qellimi i ketij forumi, me sa kam arritur ta kuptoj une. Do zoti dhe nuk gabohem, sepse kjo do te sillte tek une nje permbysje te botekuptimit tim mbi letersine(!!!).

Do deshiroja qe tema te mbetet ketu, per te vetmen arsye (kjo eshte arsyeja ime), sepse une nga i gjithe Forumi Shqiptar, vizitoj vetem Forumin e Letersise.

----------


## Fiori

Deti bajri zhvendosja behej fjale te ishte perseri brenda forumit te letersise (u zhvendos nga dritarja kryesore e letersise ketu ku eshte tani e ku ke shkruar ti)

----------


## Sokoli

Peli per kenaqesine tende kuriozie po them qe Llaz-Gushua  ka marre  motive dhe nga nje rumun. Mbiemri padyshim qe me "esku" do i mbaroje po nuk e mbaj mend egzaktesisht si i fillon. Eminesku me duket.

Kjo qe nje hipoteze qe s'ka per qellim te cenoje origjinalitetin Lazgushian e aq me teper te inicioje debate. Thjesht nje tulle ne murin e muhabetit.

p.s.
Ore u be lemsh ketu, ca po diskutohet tani se s'po marr vesh. Po diskutohet arti si koncept, arti sipas Lazgushit, Lazgushi ne art, Kolevica ne Lasgush apo ku e ka vendin tema?

Mua sinqerisht do me pelqente te mblidheshim shtruar e te benim nje dore muhabet per qef, qete - qete per ato qe ka thene Lasgushi mbi artin. Jane te bukura vallai. 
Kur i lexoj ato qe thote Lazgushi me duket vetja sikur jam ne korie me te, nen ndonje molle a tek kroi fshatit me sylynjaret cope-cope.

----------


## Dita

Sokol,

mendoj se cka ka sjelle Dikea perben nje baze shume te mire per t'i dhene diskutimit drejtimin qe ka dashur Deti Bajri te sjelle ne postimin e vet. Citoj:





> Ndoshta nje diskutim i tille, mbi kete fragment te sjelle ketu nga Dikea, ne thelb eshte nje debat i hapur edhe mbi kete forum, se cfare duhet te shkruhet dhe si duhet te zhvillohet letersia. Ne, te gjithe, ne nje fare menyre kete gje bejme, pra shkruajm dhe perpiqemi te zhvillojme perceptimet dhe perjetimet tona estetike dhe emocionale mbi letersine, dhe kjo eshte arsyeja e pare dhe e fundit qe vijme ketu.




Besoj se do te ishte me shume vlere per pjesmarresit ne kete forum. 

A eshte nisur nje diskutim i tille edhe ne Shqiperi?

----------


## Sokoli

Nuk e di ne na e ka kursyer Kolevica apo Lasgushi por per mendimin tim aty eshte lene pas dore misioni me madhor i artit.
*Arti ka per mision t'u paraprije ndryshimeve ne rendin shoqeror.*
Ai edhe mund te latohet prej ketyre ndryshimeve por kurrsesi te udhehiqet prej tyre.

Gjithashtu krahasimi i artistit me bilbilin nuk me duket shume i goditur.

----------


## Sokoli

Dita tani e pashe postimin tend.
Ideja e Detit eshte shume e mire dhe e mbeshtes por qe te marre spunto nga kjo teme nuk me duket teper e pershtatshme pasi egziston nje fije floku qe ndan artin e mirfillte nga letersia.
Arti puro eshte dicka qe nuk duhet te permbaje qellime te tjera pervecse shprehese, deshires per te ndare nje "ngarkese moti" (ashtu si thote Zana) se bashku me te tjeret. 
Shpesh letersia ka edhe qellime propagandistike apo akoma dhe me keq, materialiste. Do te na duhej te shoshisnim mire e mire termin "art" (me mire nga c'eshte shoshitur ne forumin e artit) per te shmangur gjysmen e keqkuptimeve qe do te lindnin nese biseda do te vazhdonte nen kete fryme.

Pastaj, Lazgushi eshte shprehur per artin ne nje dimension universal, jo thjesht per letersine.
Une i propozoj detit te hapim nje teme tjeter per ate pune e te bejme muhabet plot.
Kjo teme per mendimin tim eshte teper e veshtire te marre nje drejtim te qendrueshem.

Ja po e hap une temen e kerkuar te letersia.

----------


## Dita

Dakord jam. 

Besoj se dhe Deti Bajri kur ta lexoje do te jete plotesisht dakord.

Edhe Dikea si iniciatore e kesaj teme.






> Arti puro eshte dicka qe nuk duhet te permbaje qellime te tjera pervecse shprehese, deshires per te ndare nje "ngarkese moti" (ashtu si thote Zana) se bashku me te tjeret. 
> Shpesh letersia ka edhe qellime propagandistike apo akoma dhe me keq, materialiste. Do te na duhej te shoshisnim mire e mire termin "art" (me mire nga c'eshte shoshitur ne forumin e artit) per te shmangur gjysmen e keqkuptimeve qe do te lindnin nese biseda do te vazhdonte nen kete fryme.




Per artin puro dhe jo-puro. Nuk mund ta akuzosh letersine se eshte e vetmja qe e permvan qellimin propagandistik apo akoma me keq, ate materialist.
E njejta gje mund te thuhet fare mire per pikturen, skulpturen etj. Jemi deshmitare te gjalle te realizmit socialist e ai nuk eshte shprehur vetem ne letersi (si shembull ky).

E per me tej.....qellime materialiste vihen re me se miri edhe ne cdo fushe tjeter te shprehjes ne art.

Pra kam pershtypjen se ne te dy keto pjese "art puro" dhe "art jo-puro" perfshihen format e ndryshme te shprehjes se artit.....jo vetem letersia.



Vazhdimi i diskutimit besoj se do te jete tek tema qe do te hapesh. 

Pershendetje!

----------


## Brari

Sokol pse nuk te ze  ...tha vend tyjan.

Pse u dashka hapur  tem tjater.  
Ku me mire se nen Lasgushin mund te diskutohet per Art e Letersi?

Ne se do "arti dhe politika e shoqeria" ktu vazhdo..ne se do "art per art" ktu diskuto..etj etj..

I coroditur je..

Tani ne lidhje me influence Rumune qe thot Sokoli   nuk ka bere zbulime se e dine te tere qe arti dhe Letersia jane  influenca...si GRIPI ...dhe Lasgushi i vogel kur del nga Poradeci  asaj kohe qe ish  sa nje Shkrepse ( sot eshte sa nje paket LM)  e shkon ne Bukuresht natyrisht do influencohej nga Kultura Rumune.
Nga Rumunet u influencua dhe nji pjese e Rilindjes tone dhe kjo eshte pozitive e aspak minus.  edhe hymni yne Kombetar eshte kompozuar nga Muzikant Rumune e kjo nuk e ul vleren e Adrenit me shoke.

Pse shkonin ne Bukuresht Shqiptaret e asaj kohe.??

Sepse ngulimet Shqiptare ne Rumani si dhe lidhjet e vjetra Voskopoje-Bukuresht ishin ura lidhese mes Rumanise dhe Shqiptareve te zones KORCE- KOLONJE-PORADEC.
Elementi ortodoks i kesaj treve e kish me te afert  nga ana shpirterore shkollimin ne Rumani se ne Stamboll.
Ashtusikurse me lehte ish per elementin musliman te shkolloheshin ne Turqi.
Gjerat kane lidhje dhe gjithmone duhen studiuar rrethanat per te kuptuar nje kohe e Njerzit e asaj Kohe.

Asgje nuk bie nga Qielli  ne nje dit te bukur por cdo gje ka nje lidhshmeri me qindra gjera te tjera...

Bukureshti ish per LLAzon nje Paris i madh sepse ashtu ish dhe per Rumunet vete ndonse per kryqytetaret rumune ish Paris i vogel.
Pra Rumunet te dale para nesh ne driten perendimore kishin c'tu mesonin Shqiptareve qe vinin nga Kandili kur vet Rumunet kishin ndertuar hekurudhat e para e ku Makinat ishin gje e zakonshme.

Pra Lasgushi hap syte ne Bukuresht dhe kte hapje syve e vazhdoi me Vone dhe ne boten "Dojc Kulture".

Pra Lasgushi ishte ose u formua ne Boten europiane dhe kte formim qe mori athere e ruajti dhe si nje supremaci dalluese ndaj  Kultures se krijuar ne kohen kur Shqiperia mbas viteve te Zogut dhe Italise u fut ne Kolkozin stalinist-Terbaciot.

Pse e permend une termin Terbaciot?

Sepse stalinizmi  vetem si stalinizem rus  nuk mund te ngjyrose taman stalinizmin tone.

Ruset edhe kur u bene Stalinista e vazhduan Cajkovskin e Pushkinin, Tolstoin e Shollohovin e kjo pak drite Ruse hyri dhe ne Shqiperi ne kohen Kolkoziane sovietike por u asfiksua me vone me thellimin e Kolkozianizmit nga i tipit Sovietik ne Koperativo-Lapardharas-terbaciot-shistavecas.
E kjo ka dhe pasojat ne art e Letersi.

Po te vesh re evolucionin ne Lidhje te Shkrimtareve kupton mire dhe rrugen e Artit dhe Letrsise.

Ne fillimet e saje Lidhja ka per kryetar Sejfulla Maleshoven i cili ishte i formuar me kulture europiane dhe Ruse.
 Me flakjen e Sejfullahit Lidhja merret ne Dore nga Terbaciotet Sovietike.
 Me vone avullojne dhe ata pak Pushkinista e Tolstoista e mbetet lidhja ne dore te fshatareve qe u bene Poete ne zyrat e ZP-se.

Athere kerciti traktori e kallinjte e misrit me Kubike ne art e Letersi.

Lasgushi i viteve 30-40 ku lulezuan Klasicizmi e modernizmi  dhe ne boten Shqiptare  u fut pra ne epoken staliniste dhe fale mos angazhimit politik shpetoi nga goditjet e Partise duke u lene si nje kufome me bastun ne dore i izoluar dhe harruar.

Me  BUMIN qe ndodhi ne KOSOVE ne vitet 70 ( pra me daljen e Shtepise botuese Rilindja ne pararoje te Kultures Shqiptare) rilindi dhe Lasgushi.

Ne Prishtinen e Fadil Hoxhes  adhuruesit e Letrsise, intelektuale te mire qe erdhen ne krye te institucioneve te Kosoves  pa pj-erdhur per direktivat e Ramiz alive e dritero Agollve  botuan  rrufeshem gjithe LETERSINE  SHQIPTARE.

Ne kto Botime e pane vehten dhe ata te harruarit e PPSH_se...
Fishta, Camaj, Petro Marko e Lasgushi me shoke.

Te gjendur para faktit te kryer sepse ne Prishtine nuk denonte dot me burg Dritero Agoll-Araniti me Shoke..PPSH e ktheu pllaken edhe i her per Situaten..
Ramizi i dha leje  Kadareve me shoke qe ti hedhin nje sy dhe pleqve si Lasgushi..

Athere dhe hyrjet per vizite ne Shtepi te Lasgushit nuk ishin me herezi..pra te denueshme..
Athere dhe Lasgushi mori ca vite fryme lirisht..natyrisht me Sigurim nen mullaqe 24 ore ne dite..
Ehh sa mikrofoni do jet montuar ne minderet e Llazarit po ato i di vec  thigurimi qe qesh kur na lexon...lol.

Megjithate Lasgushi ndjeu ca vite liri..
E ato vite lirije i dhane frytet..
Rinija filloi te mesoj pak dhe mbi Lasgushin e jo vetem mbi Letersine kooperativiste- Diversant-ore-tornitore  e plejades zyrtare letrare te LIDHJES..

Kaq per sot..

----------


## lum lumi

Një përmirësim të vockël zotëri Brari!

Në kohën e Fadilit nuk është botuar Fishta dhe as nuk ke guxuar ta përmendësh në publik fare. "Lahuta e Malësisë" është mësuar përmendësh nga veteranë, gojë më gojë , si në kohën e Homerit.

Për herë të parë botohet në Lublanë me iniciativën e Shoqatës "Migjeni".

Qashtu...

----------


## Brari

E ata  te shoqates Migjeni a kishin studiue ne Prishtine ose ne Delvin?
E gjithsesi  Fishta u botua (Ribotua)  ne mjediset Kosovare. 

qashtu...lol.

----------

